# Taking comments out of context



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

Woah, I went to a meeting and when I had logged back in I was a racist??

Pringlecrisp, what exactly were you offended by? As far as I know, the word ‘white’ is a descriptor, used exactly the same way as ‘black’, ‘Asian’, ‘Chinese’ etc and I have never seen or heard of the word ‘white’ being used in a derogatory fashion.

Or is it that we are now so stupidly PC that we cant use these descriptors? You also say that I was rude to use the word ‘native’…native means, in essence, one who is local to the area.

Now I am not suggesting for one second that intercultural relationships or mixed marriage are a bad things at all, not when they are genuine but these are few and far between to say the least. Cant say too much regarding my work but do you have any idea of how many fraudulent marriages take place every year?? With the intent to settle in the EU or the UK being the primary objective? And I am not referring to Khater in particular.

Furthermore, are you aware of the problems communities in the UK are seeing when the majority of men do not marry their peers, preferring a girl from their parents village in Pakistan, India, Bangladesh, Afghanistan etc as she is perceived to be an innocent virgin as opposed to the British born girls. Do you have any idea of how many young women commit suicide or are killed by their families, death being preferable to remaining unmarried.

I really have nothing to prove with regards to you calling me a racist, uneducated and whatever else as these are laughable accusations and as for me playing the race card, which card would I play??? I’m British through and through and proud to be so. The only reason I mentioned my faith is that I am sick and tired of people coming on to forums like this claiming they know it all with regards to traditional and religious practices. You can study these all your life but unless you live it daily, you miss the nuances in a big way and are, for the most part, treated like an outsider.

Pringlecrisp has stated that I said that ‘white’ women are stupid. I did not say this and would be the first to raise my objections to anyone saying this. All my friends are white and I personally don’t identify with my parents heritage as I do with my upbringing in the UK. You might want to place my comments in the correct context Pringlecrisp as I am not apologising for my comments but if anyone has been offended by what I have said then I am apologetic for that but what I will say is that people need to read all of the threads before commenting on something that’s been said as though its an isolated comment.

You think Egypt could do without me, you have your opinion, big deal. I learnt a long time ago that those quick to point the finger at others usually have issues of their own. I’ve done a lot of work in interfaith dialogue within troubled communities and half the problem is that people don’t think issues concern them. Sex tourism, immigration and race relations affect us all and to deny this is beyond naïve.


----------



## horemhebstomb (Aug 18, 2009)

Excuse me but you are not white so don't presume to know what is offensive to me and others and what is not.
Just as the word 'black' is often used as a derogatory term, then so is white.
Asian denotes a region NOT a colour. 
How dare you assume that genuine intercultural relationships are rare!
Who are you to judge on their authenticity? Do you live with each family?

Please do not detract from the original post I made. I spoke nothing of the other 7 paragraphs you posted.
Your comments were racist, and it was not only I who commented on this. 
You are not going to apologise . Well that is clear from your posts. 

Let me tell you again to clarify.

Your posts spoke in a very racist manner. They are offensive not only to 'white' as you say people, but to women marrying outside their own culture. 
You were also very rude to the Egyptian man here. It is rare to find Egyptian men making comments on forums because people like you who make this kind of comment put them off, by questioning their motives.
Egyptian people are very forgiving and accommodating to people like you and are often taken advantage of because of their kindness when you say rude things about them.
I have gone through now and read all of your posts.
I suggest that you go back and re read them and see what kind of an impression you are giving people here of yourself.


----------



## horemhebstomb (Aug 18, 2009)

New Gal said:


> Woah, I went to a meeting and when I had logged back in I was a racist??
> 
> Pringlecrisp, what exactly were you offended by? As far as I know, the word ‘white’ is a descriptor, used exactly the same way as ‘black’, ‘Asian’, ‘Chinese’ etc and I have never seen or heard of the word ‘white’ being used in a derogatory fashion.
> 
> ...


You also know exactly what the word 'native' means!

But if not let me educate you., and others who throw this term about.
You seem from your posts to come from Pakistan, Afghanistan or India? if I am correct, you would know exactly that the term 'native' meant.

It is a colonial term used to describe the indigenous population of the Indian continent, amongst others as savage, uneducated, or inferior.
The use of the word 'native' is a racist term used to categorize between the colonial settlers and administrators and the indigenous people of the land, the 'natives'.

It implies lack of education and inferiority and to use it on a forum is unacceptable.

But I am sure you would have known that.

Please do not come back writing 7 more paragraphs of non related waffle. 
A simple apology to Khater, and a public apology to anyone else here who has been upset by your remarks would be the very least you could offer.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh, oh, oh [Oh, oh, oh]
You're a native New Yorker
You should know the score by now [You should know by now]
You're a native New Yorker


A well known song


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Native 8
Definition: One who, or that which, is born in a place or country referred to; a denizen by birth; an animal, a fruit, or vegetable, produced in a certain region; as, a native of France.

Native 9
Definition: Any of the live stock found in a region, as distinguished from such as belong to pure and distinct imported breeds.

native 10
Definition: a person who was born in a particular place; an indigenous person

native 11
Definition: belonging to one by birth; "my native land"; "one''s native language"

native 12
Definition: being such by origin; "the native North American sugar maple"; "many native artists studied abroad"

native 13
Definition: being or composed of people inhabiting a region from the beginning; "native Americans"; "the aboriginal peoples of Australia"


----------



## horemhebstomb (Aug 18, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Native 8
> Definition: One who, or that which, is born in a place or country referred to; a denizen by birth; an animal, a fruit, or vegetable, produced in a certain region; as, a native of France.
> 
> Native 9
> ...


why did you fail to post this part of the definition?




Usage Note: When used in reference to a member of an indigenous people, the noun native, like its synonym aborigine, can evoke unwelcome stereotypes of primitiveness or cultural backwardness that many people now seek to avoid. As is often the case with words that categorize people, the use of the noun is more problematic than the use of the corresponding adjective.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

oops sorry I just looked for the defination that I take native as, I describe myself as a native of Scotland.


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

Pringlecrisp said:


> You also know exactly what the word 'native' means!
> 
> But if not let me educate you., and others who throw this term about.
> You seem from your posts to come from Pakistan, Afghanistan or India? if I am correct, you would know exactly that the term 'native' meant.
> ...


No, I come from England and am a native of England so as you have said to me, don’t assume.

As you aren’t even able to read all of what I have written and just write things like “don’t write unrelated waffle”, I cant even be bothered trying to make you understand nor do I need to respond to you after this post. In the words of a very lovely lady who has just PM’d me, its like casting pearls before swine. And before you kick off regarding this comment, it’s a well known saying, I’m not calling anyone a pig, Muslim or otherwise. Heaven forbid that anyone should chill or have a sense of humour, Jesus!

I apologised if someone found the term ‘white’ offensive, you obviously did but I don’t know why. The only way in which I used the word ‘native’ was to refer to someone hailing from the same/similar locality.

Again, your laughable statements, one of which is “It implies lack of education and inferiority” don’t even warrant a response, anyone who has ever corresponded with me knows what I am about and I am self assured enough not to need to make you understand.

I would advise you against calling someone you don’t know anything about a racist or commenting on their lack of knowledge regarding immigration and marriage for visas. The stuff I work on would shock people on this forum and beyond and I really don’t need to post my CV to prove a point to you. This silly backlash from you is obviously a manifestation of some deeper issue and is something I have experienced before as heaven forbid someone should try and alleviate some of the ridiculous myths going about or be confident enough not to be pushed into a box that others have created.

Maiden, don’t bother responding anymore to this, it’ll just tire you out like it has me. Tell me, what are you up to this coming Friday? Have you managed to organise something? Actually, maybe you should start a new thread telling us what leisure activities you are getting up to. Hoping this thread is closed off now, I have nothing more to say to anyone’s ridiculous accusations.


----------



## horemhebstomb (Aug 18, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> oops sorry I just looked for the defination that I take native as, I describe myself as a native of Scotland.


That's okay


----------



## horemhebstomb (Aug 18, 2009)

New Gal said:


> No, I come from England and am a native of England so as you have said to me, don’t assume.
> 
> As you aren’t even able to read all of what I have written and just write things like “don’t write unrelated waffle”, I cant even be bothered trying to make you understand nor do I need to respond to you after this post. In the words of a very lovely lady who has just PM’d me, its like casting pearls before swine. And before you kick off regarding this comment, it’s a well known saying, I’m not calling anyone a pig, Muslim or otherwise. Heaven forbid that anyone should chill or have a sense of humour, Jesus!
> 
> ...


you really are unbelievable!
I think that it is even clearer now if anyone out there was still in doubt, after the swine comment what kind of a person you are. You being Moslem and talking of swine means only one thing!
I will waste not a second longer on someone who twists and turns like a corkscrew to wriggle out of what is clear to the eye of the reader.

To the moderator.
The post from New gal is offensive, but I am sure you know that already considering the phrase about the swine. I would think it needs deleting, and I would hope that a close eye is kept on her comments if she is considering moving to a Moslem country. She is clearly blind to it's offence and the Egyptian man earlier was also clearly disturbed by her comments, so much so he felt a need to open a thread in thanks for support.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Pringlecrisp said:


> you really are unbelievable!
> I think that it is even clearer now if anyone out there was still in doubt, after the swine comment what kind of a person you are. You being Moslem and talking of swine means only one thing!
> I will waste not a second longer on someone who twists and turns like a corkscrew to wriggle out of what is clear to the eye of the reader.
> 
> ...


It seems to me that there is only one person here who is blowing things up out of all proportion and it is not New gal.

I am closing this thread. Please everyone do not start another thread on this subject.
Let it drop now.
Thank you.


----------

